# Looking for a Fendi SA



## kendal

Can anyone recommend a Fendi SA or Fendi boutique that could help me in my quest to find the Grey Jersey Peekaboo?  I live in the boonies, so I don't have walk-in access to a Fendi store and I haven't had much luck cold-calling retail stores listed on the Fendi website.  So far all I've heard is that the peekaboos are limited, the stores don't know what they'll get, and to keep calling back every few weeks.....Does that seem right?  I've never had such problems spending my hard earned money before   TIA.


----------



## tolliv

Contact the Fendi Las Vegas Boutique.  I work with Jurina Castro or Faith Popick.  They are great!  They will send you photos and updates via email on sales and new items. Their number is 702.732.9040.


----------



## jcoop

Michelle or Lisa at Fendi Bellagio
702.765.5505

They are both super nice.  I do know they have a grey one but do not know if it is what you are looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## kendal

thanks so much!


----------



## bag-mused

Hi, I work at a Fendi as well and I love this community because I can assist with questions, etc.  

The jersey peekaboo comes with a pink interior or red interior. It has not come out for the Fall season yet but my store is already taking reserves. If you are really interested, please let me know. I can send info, pictures, etc whenever you need.

Thanks!

Also, I know the other SAs mentioned here and they are awesome too!


----------



## pinkpiggy

boston girls are super nice too


----------



## namie

Does anyone has the email of a SA from Europe boutique?


----------



## D.S.

Hi! I was in Fendi boutique in Rome yesterday...examining the 2jours their SA Anita was really nice and she gave me her business card...here is her email storeitroma.cash@it.fendi.com &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## namie

Thanks.


----------



## gabrielleditto

D.S. said:


> Hi! I was in Fendi boutique in Rome yesterday...examining the 2jours their SA Anita was really nice and she gave me her business card...here is her email storeitroma.cash@it.fendi.com &#65533;&#65533;


D.S. , do you have any chance knowing how to attach one end of the strap to the 2Jours? I bought one with one end unattached....I can't figure out how to hook it.
please tell me !!


----------



## ShannonBCE

N/a


----------



## uhpharm01

Thank you. I'll let you know if I need anything


----------



## uhpharm01

ShannonBCE said:


> Hi, my name is Shannon.
> 
> I noticed while looking through the blogs that a lot of people are struggling looking for items or wondering when something's going to be released. Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions. I'm happy to help &#128522;



Quick ?
If you buy a Fendi purse from nordstrom, something goes wrong with it? Can you take it to Fendi or do you have to take it back to nordstroms ?
Thank you.


----------



## dollychic

I will think that all Fendi stores should honor it  
I'll bring it back to the store most def


----------



## ishootfilm

Hello!  I'm hoping someone can help me out with the name and email address for an SA in Paris?  There is a particular bag I'd like and I just want to make sure it will be available to purchase on an upcoming trip!

TIA!!!


----------



## amozo

Hello,

I have my eye in the python floral strap you from Fendi and would like to buy one and have it shipped to me in California since Python cannot be sold here. I know saks' website won't ship it to me, but a saks sales associate at a store location will. Does anyone have any sales associate recommendations for Fendi saks associates in any state other than California? Or any other department store that carries Fendi strap yous? I know Neimans and Bergdorf Goodman will ship it too. Thank you!


----------



## missyb

The Saks in palm beach has a Fendi boutique inside. I was going to order a strap but decided against it.


----------



## Bother Free

My SA is at the Fendi Boutique on Rodeo Drive....let me know if you would like his info. He may be able to assist.


----------



## crisbac

Hi, ishootfilm!  When I was searching for Bag Bug Lucy Jr. in 2015, I contacted Fendi Customer Care using the "Contact Us" link on their Italian website as I was going to be in Italy on vacation. Customer Care located one Lucy Jr. and gave me the boutique phone number and Store Manager name so that I could get in touch with them. Last year, I was searching for a small turtledove By The Way and I tried sending an e-mail to their boutique in Firenze as I was going to spend some time in the city. They answered positively, so when I arrived in Firenze, the bag was waiting for me.  Maybe you can contact Customer Care in France: https://www.fendi.com/fr-en/info/customer-care/contact-us
Or give them a call: +33 153574295. HTH!


----------



## melsig

ishootfilm said:


> Hello!  I'm hoping someone can help me out with the name and email address for an SA in Paris?  There is a particular bag I'd like and I just want to make sure it will be available to purchase on an upcoming trip!
> 
> TIA!!!



If you have the Fendi Item Number, you may be able to check inventory on-line yourself.  That is how I was able to locate my purple whipstitch Strap You (see my avatar for pic).  (The information I received directly from Customer Service - I did call first - turned out not to be accurate for whatever reason.)  I googled the Fendi Item Number, which brought up the page on-line (the page had already disappeared from the fendi website completely as far I can tell, but I was able to bring it up that way).  At that point, I simply selected the countries in which I wanted to search for the strap, and it brought up the store availability in that country.  I located one at the flagship store in London and was able to purchase it (with a little help from a UK shopping service).  Hope this helps!


----------



## memo.alive

Hi guys.

Sorry to bother you, do any of you know a lovely SA in either Beverly Hills or Dallas? I'm looking for something but it's not available to shop from the fendi US site anymore, and the only options they're giving me are either BV or Dallas boutique.

I'd like to arrange a remote purchase and see if the can ship the package to an address in the US.

Thank you guys so much for any help.


----------



## micahanne

Hi ladies, anyone have a SA in the Woodbury fendi outlet? Would love to get a contact number. Thank you!


----------



## ryxjo305

hey there, are you still looking for someone?


----------



## naem

bag-mused said:


> Hi, I work at a Fendi as well and I love this community because I can assist with questions, etc.
> 
> The jersey peekaboo comes with a pink interior or red interior. It has not come out for the Fall season yet but my store is already taking reserves. If you are really interested, please let me know. I can send info, pictures, etc whenever you need.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, I know the other SAs mentioned here and they are awesome too!



Are Fendi SAs allowed to take orders from clients not residing in the US? I live in Singapore and looking to pre-order.


----------



## Blindedbythelights

Hi everyone 

I was wondering if anyone would be happy to share their London sa contacts (with their consent or course)
Im in the U.K. but not close to any boutiques but I do travel to London every now and then for work. Was hoping to be able to check inventory etc prior to visiting.
Thank you and have a lovely day


----------



## Marleah

Hello 

I am new to the Fendi brand - and there are a few upcoming releases I am interested in.
I am looking for a Fendi SA who could help me get one of these bags 

I‘d prefer someone who communicates via text and is responsive to questions.

thanks so much!!


----------



## fabdiva

I have an SA at the Fendi store at the Houston Galleria store. Send me a message


----------



## missie1

I’m looking for a dedicated SA as well. Can someone please recommend thanks


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

I have an SA at NY store. PM if interested


----------



## MulberryHeaux

Which country do you reside in?


----------



## Zucnarf

If you need Paris SA let me know


----------



## SurfSpinner

Hello, would anyone have an SA recommendation in Paris?  Thank you


----------

